# I think its gonna be too wet to pressure wash tomorrow



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Expecting an inch of rain. Am thinking its hard to clean decks with chems with that much rain coming down. Seems a little ironic.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It will be if you get the thunder and lightening up there that we had. Lived here for 55 years and never seen a T&L storm like the one we had yesterday. My wife and our dog were not happy campers. I loved it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah we got it last night. Super cool! Lasted a long time. My dog not so happy too. Was on my pillow (golden retriever) most of the time.


----------

